# Pecan Honey Butter



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I am thinking about making and selling pecan honey butter. Is this something that would need to be refrigerated at all times?


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Try It!*

Probably it wouldn't. Peanut butter doesn't need refrigeration and pecans have more oil in them that peanuts. The honey should preserve the mix somewhat anyway. Maybe it depends on how much honey you put in.

You'll never know what the outcome is until you try it.

Sounds like an exotic spread, just the same. Do you think the public would be willing to pay what it is worth?

Cheers,

JohnS


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

WE've got loads of pecans. They aren't cracking well, too brittle and fairly well just crumbling when broken. Would they make a butter or flavor a creamed honey?


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

If the only ingredients in the pecan butter would be honey and pecans, then there is no need to refrigerate it. As long as there is no water in it, then it will be fine. However, refrigeration will probably delay the time it takes for the oils from the pecans to become rancid. I don't know how long it would take for pecan oil to go rancid. Maybe the honey will also delay rancidity? Different oils go rancid at different times, some take longer than others. Rancid oils are still edible, but they don't taste good. 

Anyways, even without refrigeration, it is likely that the pecan butter will all be eaten up before any rancidity of the oils starts to occur.


----------

